# How do you measure your fish?



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

I've got a few larger perch this year but I'm still waiting for the 14"er for mounting. So, how does everyone measure there fish? 

Do you lay them flat on a table and measure with a tape?

OR

Do you measure with a flexable and measure from nose to tail taking into account the curve or belly of the fish?

I think the latter would add a little. What does the Master Angler program do?


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

This is off of the Michigan DNR website. Close the mouth and pinch the tail. While fish is laying on flat surface measure straight from tip of nose to tip of tail ( no curve ) Thanks Baydog


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

I lay the tape on a flat surface then lay the fish on the tape.....Patch


----------



## Gillgitter (Nov 5, 2003)

I use a four step method

1. Take fish- lay flat on tape measure.

2. close mouth, pinch tail

3. Take accurate reading off tape

4. take that number, multiply by 2 and report it on this site


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

baydog2 and patcheroo are exactly right, if you put a 10 gill down flat and measure with a flexible tape you can get almost 10 1/2'' but thats not the proper way.


----------



## I'llbeoutside (Feb 2, 2003)

What is the length for a m.a perch?? 2003 book is locked up tight in storage w/ the boat and never really had a reason to pay attention until latley. The biggest legit one I could get this year was 13 3/4". I do have a special ruler I use to send pics to certain friends that need motivation. Its only missing a inch or two in the middle that the fish covers though. Closed mouth to a pinched tail is the correct way I believe.


----------



## SteelFisher (Aug 29, 2002)

Correct way is to step on them to make them what you want! 

Master angler is min. 14" and min weight of 1lb 13 oz


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

I use my hand Tip of pinkie to tip of thumb-9"......tip of thumb to side of hand-6".......lengh of thumb-2".....natural measuring method 

If its close though I measure from tip of closed mouth(lower lip) to tip of tail(bottom portion)


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

What ever way it comes out the longest! Also, it helps if you use the ruler you gave to your wife!


----------



## Rat-Man (Jan 28, 2004)

I always carry a measuring tape and a scale, measure it weight them, take a couple pictures and then most important is to release them to get BIGGER ! You can always have a grafite replica made thats looks just like a real one. 

The Golden Rule: DON'T KILL YOUR LIMIT-LIMIT YOUR KILL

Pratice catch and release


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

measurements.
up to 40" pulse 70
40-45" pulse 90
46-50" pulse100
50=55" pulse 120
56" & up Call a medic.


----------



## MichiganMike5 (Feb 4, 2003)

Lengthwise...lol
If their big enuf to fillet, their big enuf


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

....SEAWEED (perhaps) !! ?? !!

ya milk 'em................THEN measure 'em !


----------

